# browser java plugin doesn't work



## ccc (Sep 8, 2011)

hi

I have native www/seamonkey and *java/jdk16* installed from ports on freeBSD 8.1, but the java browser plugin doesn't work.

According to: 

http://www.wwwpages.com/fgoodies/1348-firefoxcomplete.html

I've tried the following:
	
	



```
# ln -s /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
# ln -s /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
```
 but it won't work.
I cannot see any java plugin under "About Plugins" in the Seamonkey browser.


```
# java -version
java version "1.6.0_03-p4"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-p4-root_08_sep_2011_00_47-b00)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-p4-root_08_sep_2011_00_47-b00, mixed mode)

# pkg_info | grep Java
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_16 Java Development Kit 1.6.0_07.02
javavmwrapper-2.3.5 Wrapper script for various Java Virtual Machines
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_26    Java Development Kit 1.6.0
vnc-4.1.3_4         Display X and Win32 desktops on remote X/Win32/Java display

# pkg_info | grep seamonkey
seamonkey-2.3.3     The open source, standards compliant web browser
```

BTW don't know if really needed, but www/nspluginwrapper and emulators/linux_base-fc4 are already installed.


----------



## ccc (Sep 27, 2011)

Still cannot find a solution to solve this problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2011)

Look in the Handbook first.  Other sources may be out of date, like that article.

Don't forget to remove the links before you follow the Handbook instructions.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just went through the frustration of getting Java to work in Firefox - may be of help?


----------

